# Atv Salt Controller.



## dsaldivar (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi

I can’t seem to find an answer anywhere so I’m reaching out to this forum to see if anyone can help me with ideas or solutions. I had an old 575 snowex tailgate spreader that I’ve attached to a pull behind trailer on my ATV ( sold by snowex specifically for a similar ATV pull-behind salter but adaptable for their 575 tailgate salters). The problem I’m having is how to mount and weather proof the controller to my ATV. We are planning on attaching the controller on top of the front body of the ATV closest to the operator. Now how to cover or find a way to keep the controller out of the elements. I thought about using an outdoor electrical waterproof box but not sure how to customize it to be easily accessible to the controller for the operator. If anyone has a suggestions I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance for your help.

Danny


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Pic of your controller would help and where is will be mounted?

can you fit a ATV Handle bar Mit over the controller? maybe one with with the window to view the control's?

https://www.ebay.com/i/142583970958?chn=ps


----------



## dsaldivar (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Sublime,

Sorry for not responding right away. Thank you so much for the input and suggestion. Thanks for the link to the Muffs. Not sure if their ideal for my box but I'm going to buy them for my crew to use. They would be so grateful.

Yeah pics would probably been a good idea so I've attached them. One shows the wires for the controller up on the front-right body. The other pictures show the controller and its dimensions.

Thanks again for you assistance. Any other input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would just make a covering for the top and side's out of wood and then make a front cover hinged out of plexi glass so that you can view the display to know that you still have power to the unit.
have cover hinged from the top and lift to adjust and then if flips back down over the controls.

and it should stay dry enough.

that cover on that control box will help as well.

will this ATV be sitting outside when not In use?

once you have a covering you like out of wood you could then make one out of metal.

but wood is a a lot easier to work with for design and trying different things.

just my thoughts.


----------



## dsaldivar (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Sublime again for your suggestion. I think I'll do just what you have recommended. Thanks again for offering up your time to help me. I appreciate it. Happy Holidays


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Look for an old ammo box and mount it inside Bolted to the fender. It already has a hinged lid that will lock in place and other than the holes you put in it for the bolts and wire it will be weather proof.


----------



## dsaldivar (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Markus. That's another great idea. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello dsaldivar,
my suggestion for keeping your controller out of the elements would be to mount the controller in a small plastic toolbox on the atv fender by your right knee. I would mount the toolbox with the bottom against the fender, so lid opened up. I would put a 1/8" plate under the fender to bolt the box to, giving your fender a little added support. Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## dsaldivar (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome Plowman19... Thank you so much for another super idea. I appreciate you taking your time to provide me some help.


----------



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

Your very welcome.
Just pay it forward!


----------

